# Buying real estate?



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

My sister and I are both planning to relocate to Portugal, still not sure of the area.
We're thinking of Porto, and won't dream of making a decision until we have rented for a few months and in different areas.

We're retirement age (66 and twins), not rich but..not poor. Of course the smart sister has more than me.
I am a widow, no children, sister is single and also no children, in other words...free.
No living parents and no other siblings, that we know of. 
I won't ask about retirement funds, because it's not written.

My question is, does any of the forum members know if my sister and I can own a property jointly? Also can we open a joint bank account?

I appreciate any information offered.

Dawna


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes & yes.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Yes & yes.


Thank you!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't ever part with a cent or sign anything without the services of an English speaking lawyer though & don't ever use a lawyer suggested by the seller or agent.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Don't ever part with a cent or sign anything without the services of an English speaking lawyer though & don't ever use a lawyer suggested by the seller or agent.



Thank you for the advise, I've read through much of the property buying advise and will take it to heart.

BTW, I looked at your apartment photos and your FB page. Gorgeous area and your place is beautiful.

I know your place came with the fruit trees, I had a mini orchard at one time and know how much work and tending it takes.

My sister and I would like a place where we could have a small garden with grape vines and a citrus or two. 

Thanks again

Dawna


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad you like the apartment & our area........ we've got quite a variety of fruit trees but I don't really find them much work other than pruning them once every 2 or 3 years & it seems the more I leave them alone, the more productive they are........ but they do get a lot of water because I've dug shallow trenches from my duck ponds to each tree & the trees get the 'enriched' water from the ponds every time I flush the ponds out......... which seems to have made a big difference.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Glad you like the apartment & our area........ we've got quite a variety of fruit trees but I don't really find them much work other than pruning them once every 2 or 3 years & it seems the more I leave them alone, the more productive they are........ but they do get a lot of water because I've dug shallow trenches from my duck ponds to each tree & the trees get the 'enriched' water from the ponds every time I flush the ponds out......... which seems to have made a big difference.


Haha, I've always had to find 'enrichment' at my local garden supply.

I found on your FB page information about kayaking, which I have enjoyed for many years, always on a lake and when I was younger on rivers. It's something my sister and I enjoy together.

My citrus I grew in very large pots and sit them out in the yard, half way buried in the soil.
I kept them very short and pruned once a year. I had Blood Orange, Meyer lemons and red grapefruit, plus tangelos. After the first year they always produced..too much for me to keep.
I'm short (5ft) and when I planted my grape vines in the ground, I needed to keep them no higher than 5-6 ft tall. I ended up using 6 ft trellises, they were cheap and I reinforced them. I used them at 6 ft intervals and one across (top) each, this way I could have shade and also reach for them. I planted them in raised beds 3ft square, six beds in total. 
All organic gardening. With some of the vines I needed to add more trellises, they grew quickly and produced. I used rebar which I used a mallet to pound into the ground. I pulled the rebar out and used 8ft wooden poles into the existing holes. I then attached the trellises to the poles. This was some of the hardest work I ever did in the last 20 years. But..it was worth it. 
Funny what we get pleasure from, I would go out 6 times a day and look at what I accomplished with no help, I look forward to doing it again...maybe with some one else using the mallet.
Perhaps when we find a place there will be a garden the right size for our needs and wants.
Your description of your fowl and the way you irrigated, loved it.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Let me know if you want to look at my area of Figueiro Dos Vinhos because my neighbour is a property finder & knows all the local properties for sale at local prices.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Let me know if you want to look at my area of Figueiro Dos Vinhos because my neighbour is a property finder & knows all the local properties for sale at local prices.


Thank you, when we have our travel plans set, we'll take you up on your kind offer.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

kadirayoob said:


> It is important to hire a professional real estate agent to guide you through the home buying process. It is also important for you to do your own research. You can use the internet to get an estimate on the price of homes before you buy one. Also, make sure you get the paper work verified before making any deals.



Is this advice from your own experience of property in Portugal? I have found the professional estate agent here makes a living by having a contract with and charging a percentage fee (in the case of a sale) to the vendor so in essence are the vendors rep. The real estate agents are not for hire by the buyer whereas a lawyer, if instructed by the buyer, will represent the buyer's interests and that is their usual role in the process. Also I have found a lot of property for sale here, particularly at the lower end, in not listed on the internet but can be found by personally visiting Estate Agents in the local area.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You don't necessarily need an agent because he's working for the seller & himself not the buyer but it is essential to have a good lawyer of your choice & NEVER one recommended by the agent or seller.


----------

